# First bow deer



## Texan2 (May 5, 2008)

This year I bought a X-Force cross bow and got my first deer with it. She was about 25 yards out and stuck her in the chest.I have been out hunting two-three times but have not been close enough to try a shot. It gets a little frustrating when you can see them and can't shoot. I find myself whispering "here deer, come this way", to no avail lol. Anyway finally broke the ice.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats on your first deer!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats. Great job!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the doe!!!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats.....It gets easier now...J/K


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, when you say you shot in the chest your not speaking of head-on in the chest are ya??...WW


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Texan2 (May 5, 2008)

No head on it was a broadside hit.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats, good for you.


----------

